# KoRn ft. Skrillex



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone heard this collaboration of Korn and Skrillex, apparently an album coming out. Must say, it seems to add something quite cool to the Korn sound :






As much as Korn haven't been too consistent in the last decade, their last album was very good and this seems pretty cool. Suits that down tuned bass sound Fieldy always has.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

First time I've heard that and I quite like it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah it's grown on me. I read an interview with Jonathan Davis and he said how he'd heard this style of music and thought it was good so wanted to collaborate and this is the result.

It seems to work very well with Korns often disjointed sound, can imagine this would sound awesome live or through a massive hi-fi system.


----------

